# Cherry File cabinet



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Cherry file cabinet. WD Lockwood water based dye stain with 2k urethane topcoat. 

Stain formula: 1 quart hot water, 1 teaspoon #6336 1/4 teaspoon #59

Spray stain on without puddling. No wiping! Cherry will blotch when stain is applied too wet and then color is wiped into pores. I'll try and publish some more stain formulas as I finish new things. Hopefully it will help some of you start making your own stain and matching colors yourself.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice. What stains are you mixing?


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sharp.
:yes:


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Chad, they are WD Lockwood water based aniline dyes. A 1 lb can will set you back $30 - $40 and make a 55gal drum of stain easily. They also sell smaller sizes so you can get different colors for matching.

http://www.wdlockwood.com/main.html


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful and the color is awesome.

Red


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

The grain matching on the front of the drawers looks spectacular.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Where did you find a Cherry board so big? Or is that cherry plywood?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> Where did you find a Cherry board so big? Or is that cherry plywood?


The only way that could be a single plank is if it were cut from a tree that had 3 contiguous boles growing together.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

The cabinet is veneer. The shop I work at does custom veneering. We have heated presses and several vacuum bags.


----------

